# Install amp plug to my acoustic guitar?



## Auer Power

Have any of you ever installed, or had one installed?
I'd like to do it, just don't want to spend alot of coin to do so.

:brew::brew:


----------



## DrummerBoy471

What guitar you have?


----------



## Auer Power

DrummerBoy471 said:


> What guitar you have?


Cheap one from Hastings. Gibson Maestro, first one ever owned.
I'll upgrade once I get better.


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Go to your local music shop and see what they have and what they would charge to install it. I have a yamaha and put a fishman in it. I spent $150.


----------



## Gary

You can try this.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Seymour...e-Coil-Soundhole-Pickup-100068828-i1127490.gc

In all honesty and and I'm not being a guitar snob since I own a $200 Yamaha, but I owned a Maestro. Spend the money on a better guitar rather than the pick up and your learning curve will be much shorter with hearing a better tone than the Maestro. And change those strings every month. :spineyes:

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Yamaha-FG700S-Folk-Acoustic-Guitar-103114252-i1149962.gc

I have this guitar, and love it!


----------



## Auer Power

Gary said:


> You can try this.
> 
> In all honesty and and I'm not being a guitar snob since I own a $200 Yamaha, but I owned a Maestro. Spend the money on a better guitar rather than the pick up and your learning curve will be much shorter with hearing a better tone than the Maestro. And change those strings every month. :spineyes:


So in your opinion you think I should just leave the Maestro as is, and go purchase a little better guitar?
BTW, I cant view youtube  Dang it!


----------



## Gary

Yes. And good strings.


----------



## Auer Power

Gary said:


> Yes. And good strings.


Okay, thanks for the info. I'm new at playing guitar (november) so thanks.


----------



## Gary

Auer Power said:


> Okay, thanks for the info. I'm new at playing guitar (november) so thanks.


It's hard to learn so don't give up. You have any basic chords down yet?


----------



## Auer Power

Gary said:


> It's hard to learn so don't give up. You have any basic chords down yet?


Oh yea, got these down.
C, Cadd9, D, D7, E, Em, A, Am, G

F & B are b***es for me...


----------



## Gary

Auer Power said:


> Oh yea, got these down.
> C, Cadd9, D, D7, E, Em, A, Am, G
> 
> F & B are b***es for me...


Your not the only one. lol


----------



## Auer Power

Glad to hear it's not just me. There's gotta be an easier way.


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Bar chords make it easy.


----------



## DrummerBoy471

This is about the easiest way to do them. Well for me at least. Do you have and iPhone/iPad?


----------



## Auer Power

Nope, Samsung (Android) for me.


----------



## DrummerBoy471

It might have this app, it's guitar tools. It has the chord library so I can look at different chords and find easier and better ways to play them.


----------



## Auer Power

DrummerBoy471 said:


> It might have this app, it's guitar tools. It has the chord library so I can look at different chords and find easier and better ways to play them.


I don't see it


----------



## DrummerBoy471

There should be something that's similar...


----------



## Justin_Smithey

Gary said:


> It's hard to learn so don't give up. You have any basic chords down yet?


Like gary said, It is challenging to pick it up and start learning but over the years playing guitar has been one of my favorite outlets and is always a nice escape at the end of the day. Keep it up!


----------



## Gary

Justin_Smithey said:


> Like gary said, It is challenging to pick it up and start learning but over the years playing guitar has been one of my favorite outlets and is always a nice escape at the end of the day. Keep it up!


I'm sort of reinvigorated tonight. Just ordered a new rig. :dance:

MIM Roadhouse Strat with a Mustang I ampli-evictor. Sumtin like this except in Artic white, and he is much better than I.






*
*


----------



## Gary

Is that you Justin? The handles are very similar.


----------



## bobdear

Installing an acoustic pickup is very easy. Sualyy the only modification is enlarging the strap hole to accept the connector (cable from amp) input, Ny guess is you will upgrade sonner rather than later so if you have the bread, buy a lower grade Taylor with the Taylor Expression System factory installed. The difference in the ease of playing and tone will motivate your learning curve unbelievably.


----------



## jewfish

fishamn pick up worked well with my yamaha FG 350 Its a tuner/ equilizer/tone controll and volume know. Its mad it sound 10 tie s=better and I only have a 35 amp ibanez acoutic amp


----------



## Auer Power

Which Fishman pickup did you get?


----------



## Redstalker

Auer Power said:


> Oh yea, got these down.
> C, Cadd9, D, D7, E, Em, A, Am, G
> 
> F & B are b***es for me...


**** you mean then finger twisties have names:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

